# Very sad news



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nancy (Haiven) lost her mother to heart disease yesterday. Nancy is our treasurer, and has hosted many of our meetings in her home. Most of you will remember her wonderful fish room, with the over-stuffed chairs perfect for watching her prized angelfish.

Nancy won't be on the forums much, but feel free to post your condolences here.

--Michael


----------



## OSagent23 (Jun 24, 2013)

My condolences to Nancy and her family. My prayers go to them.


----------



## glennd (Jun 30, 2013)

My condolences also.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sorry to here that, Nancy if you need anything let us know.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Nancy. Your fish/plant family is here for you!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Nancy, there are no words that can comfort a soul when you lose a loved one. I am sorry for your loss and will end prayers for both you and her.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nancy, so sorry to hear about your mom. If there is anything I can do, don't hesitate to ask.

Mike


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear. My condolences also.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

My condolences to Nancy and family.


----------

